# Greatest Game Series of the Decade



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

here~

What does NF think?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 20, 2013)

A decade? That's a big ass period, nobody is gonna agree on this..


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 20, 2013)

um...cliffs? The video is an hour long.


----------



## Saibaman (Aug 20, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid, hands down!


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 20, 2013)

The witcher series and with Witcher 3 it will be solidified.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> um...cliffs? The video is an hour long.



They're going to release the polls in a few days. All the brackets were chosen at random so some of them have widely different types of games to chose from.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

so what are the matchups? cba to watch the vid.

edit ^ I see.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2013)

1. Grand theft Auto
2. Halo
3. MGS
4. Assassins Creed
5. Mortal Kombat


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO1uyoB3loQ[/YOUTUBE]

The best. 

Mass Effect was pretty enjoyable as well. Persona too.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

The ones I've played:

MGS
Halo
Assassins Creed


A special mention for  Mass Effect because I still have a bitter state about the ending... It angered me too much to simply let it pass. 

Also Monster Hunter as a special mention.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2013)

Mass Effect.

Even though in my opinion it started out strong and got progressively weaker with the second and third games, it is still one of the best series in the last ten years.

If we're doing individual games, though, the list is way too big. I can't decide on a single best game.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts
Ace Attorney
Metal Gear Solid 
Grand Theft Auto
Tales series


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2013)

Portal would be my choice btw


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 20, 2013)

MGS
Portal
Elder Scrolls
KH
Witcher
Persona
Uncharted


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not gonna watch that video but ill probably wont agree with it even if I did anyway. There's probably Elder Scrolls somewhere in that video and just fuck that shit.

Zelda
Metroid
GTA
Batman Arkham games
Mass Effect
And maybe MGS, fuck MGS4 though.
...and Mario for the hell of it.

and Lol at Elder Scrolls, god these games are so shitty


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2013)

In terms of pure innovation I'd have to put:
Mass Effect (ME2 being the best of the bunch)
Uncharted (Uncharted 2 being amazing)
Halo (brought the FPS to consoles)
CoD 4 (don't hate, it was a game changer)
Assassins Creed (Brotherhood was the epitome of the series)
Grand Theft Auto (GTA: SA is all you need)
Batman Arkham (made superhero games good)


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2013)

First round:
here~


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 21, 2013)

Bioshock would be my choice

As seconds Mass Effect and Kotor

I just noticed that it has been 11 years since Morrowind and 15 since Half Life, time sure flies by :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2013)

all the way to 2003?
Shin Megami Tensei of course


----------



## Itachі (Aug 21, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid has always been my favourite series. It's an experience. Not just a game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2013)

Mass effect > every thing else.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Aug 21, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid seems like the best choice.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

Game series I enjoyed most:

- Prince of Persia
- Red Dead Redemption
- Splinter Cell
- Virtua Fighter
- Rainbow Six
- Batman Arkham
- Tom Raider
- Mass Effect


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2013)

Portal
Arkham series
Bioshock
The Witcher
inFamous


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2013)

MGS

hands down


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 22, 2013)

Shadow Hearts by far, no contest.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys look like those people who vote on animes and only remember the popular stuff from last year


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 26, 2013)

so here are the matchups





			
				current bracket said:
			
		

> Saints Row vs. Super Mario
> Elder Scrolls vs. Starcraft
> Viewtiful Joe vs. Portal
> Guild Wars vs. Half-Life
> ...





			
				previous bracket said:
			
		

> Skylanders vs. *Total War*
> *Tomb Raider* vs. XCOM
> Rayman vs. *Splinter Cell*
> Wii Sports vs. *Assassin's Creed*
> ...


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> In terms of pure innovation I'd have to put:
> Halo *(brought the FPS to consoles)*





Anyways, my vote goes to The Witcher being the greatest game series of the decade.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2013)

This is stupid.

These are inane match ups.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2013)

Mario and Fire Emblem are series from the last decade?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 26, 2013)

yeah, I initially thought this would be about series that started in the last decade.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 26, 2013)

Dream said:


> Anyways, my vote goes to The Witcher being the greatest game series of the decade.



I agree and it doesn't look like the third game will disappoint either.



Adamant soul said:


> Shadow Hearts by far, no contest.



I actually disagree there. I played a bit of Shadow Hearts: Covenant before I stopped, and I think they removed most of the atmosphere that made Shadow Hearts good in the first place.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2013)

Street fighter series. 
Capcom vs series. 
Tekken series. 
Cod series. 
Mario series. 
MGS series. 
WoW series. 
GTA series. 
Uncharted series.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2013)

Thankfully almost none of those started after the millennium.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> I agree and it doesn't look like the third game will disappoint either.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually disagree there. I played a bit of Shadow Hearts: Covenant before I stopped, and I think they removed most of the atmosphere that made Shadow Hearts good in the first place.



It's sad I'm playing it right now. It feels like a shounen anime or something. I miss the horror-esque/whatever vibe it had and the setting had a nice chance to explore death and occult and be a competitor to SMT maybe. But then they made it rated T, though the combat system improved quite a bit.


----------



## teddy (Aug 27, 2013)

Going with the witcher, mass effect, batman arkham series, bioshock, and portal


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2013)

I think we are only 3 years into the decade and we have new consoles about to launch.  This decade is going to be dominated by PS4 games.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

what are the results?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 27, 2013)

voting closes in approx 2 days, though a lot of them are decided already

here's the bracket, standings and upcoming schedule


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2013)

lol next round is up



Total War vs Tomb Raider
Splinter Cell vs Assassin's Creed
Uncharted vs Fallout
God of War vs Final Fantasy
Forza vs Legend of Zelda
Dead Rising vs Civilization
Mass Effect vs Resident Evil
Bioshock vs Knights of the Old Republic
Super Mario vs Elder Scrolls
Portal vs Half-Life
Metal Gear Solid vs Monster Hunter
Battlefield vs Left 4 Dead
Far Cry vs Grand Theft Auto
Street Fighter vs Souls
Max Payne vs Call of Duty
Batman: Arkham vs Dead Space


----------



## Lulu (Aug 30, 2013)

My winners for each round for me:

Tomb Raider
Splinter Cell 
Uncharted 
God of War
Legend of Zelda
Civilization
Mass Effect
Bioshock
Super Mario
Portal vs Half-Life(can't pick a winner)
Metal Gear Solid 
Battlefield
 Grand Theft Auto
Street Fighter
 Call of Duty
Batman: Arkham


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)

last 16

Tomb Raider vs Assassin Creed
Fallout vs Final Fantasy
Zelda vs Civilization
Mass Effect vs Bioshock
Elder Scrolls vs Half-Life
MGS vs Battlefield
GTA vs Souls
Max Payne vs Arkham


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2013)

In terms of impact personally? Has to be Uncharted.


In terms of impacting on a wider audience and mainstream innovation whatnot, probably GTA or Mass Effect.


In terms of how many people played it, probably down to Halo/CoD. But who gives a shit about them?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks to this guide

Thanks to this guide


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like TES is on lock to the final. GTA vs ME is close.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 9, 2013)

GTA won! 

Oh, sweet Schadenfreude!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2013)

so, TES vs GTA, heh. Was expecting this.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 9, 2013)

gta by far the best. i mean yeah i've spent hundreds of hours on skyrim, but san andreas is just good fun nostalgia and gta 4 is still the shit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks to this guide

GTA is losing. The fuck is this shit?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2013)

so, TES won. Not even the GTAV hype was enough to turn it around it seems. But not really surprised. Last main GTA came out 5 years ago meanwhile Skyrim is still relatively fresh and has become a buzzword basically.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm just glad that Mass Effect lost.


----------



## Toph (Sep 15, 2013)

Super Mario, Legend of Zelda and Pok?mon are still top-tiers.


----------

